# Steam platziert Dateien auf dem Desktop



## pr1nz1p (8. Februar 2013)

Moin Leute,
habe eine kleine Frage, gestern Hitman Absolution installiert, heute bemerke ich auf meinem Desktops einige Dateien - namentlich 


> Hitman Absolution.ps
> steam - Ordner
> depotcache - Ordner
> GameOverlayUI.exe.log.last
> ...


Als Ordnungsfanatiker würde ich diese gerne runter von meinem Desktop haben - wohin ist egal.
Kann ich die einfach verschieben oder gibts es bestimmte Einstellungen bei Steam, die das für mich erledigen? Und wie kann ich das beim nächsten Spiel von vornerein verhindern?
lg und Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Februar 2013)

Schau mal nach, was denn in Steam dazu steht, wo Spiele gespeichert und installiert werden sollen.  Klingt, als wäre da der Desktop angegeben.

Wenn du die Dateien verschiebst und diese Angabe passend dazu änderst, kommt Steam damit klar.


----------

